# rescue ferrets



## jazzyb (Nov 25, 2010)

I recently rescued 2 ferrets who had been overly handled by young children at an early age, after acquiring them i found out that the fathering hob had a history of violence and was very protective (resorting at least ounce to killing a neighbours cat who he felt threatened the jills he lives with). Since having them they had began to show an interest in play and human interaction but still bit keen to bite. They live outside in a multilayed hutch which broken into by desperate foxes during firework night, one was found swiftly the other it took 3 days to find, both were unhurt but we did find ALOT of blood we can only pressume came from the uninvited foxy intruder. Since this they have been unsurprising scittish. Any suggestions for building trust with a ferret?????
ps. sorry this is so long for ferrets so young they a have alot of history. (I have had ferrets on and off all my life but never rescued ones, a bit of a shock to say the least!!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

Have you been using scuffing? 

My luke was a biter to start with, he was very very good in the end because we stuck at it. 

All I can suggest is a calm quiet room with just you and the ferret in, I used to do this with Luke for 3 hours a day until 1 day he started sitting on my knee and kissing me. We never looked back. 

Good luck!


----------

